# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil-tijdelijk stoppen

## meisje_

Ik ben al anderhalfjaartje aan de pil , maar ik wil er een tijdje mee stoppen om mn lichaam rust te geven maar ik doe het ook met mn vriend hoe lang moet ik wachten met sex als ik stop met de pil

----------


## meisje_

niemand?  :Frown:

----------


## meisje_

Tjonge jonge 8 keer bekeken geen 1 die ff reageert

----------


## pilvraagjes

huh... hoe lang moet je wachten met sex als je stopt met de pil??? Ik snap je vraag niet? Als je een ander anticonceptiemiddel gebruikt hoef je helemaal niet te wachten? Tenzij je natuurlijk over wilt op 'periodieke onhouding'. Maar dat kan ik me niet voorstellen. Dat is ongeveer 100% onbetrouwbaar.... Misschien kan je wat duidelijker aangeven wat je bedoelt?

(ze zijn allemaal niet zo goed met reageren hier, daarom log ik iedere week af en toe maar is in, dan komt er tenminste een reactie, niet altijd met een echt antwoord, maar ik had het zelf ook, geen antwoord krijgen is heel vervelend)

----------


## meisje_

ik bedoel eigenlijk; ik wil een tijdje stoppen met de pil en dan weer verder gaan na een paar maanden maar is er een bepaalde tijd dat ik niet mag sexen omdat ik gestopt ben met de pil of kan ik gewoon verder gaan maar dan gewoon met condoom

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nouja, als je een condoom gebruikt, ben je berschermt toch?? Dat is net als wanneer je alleen een condoom gebruikt als je nog helemaal niet aan de pil geweest bent. Dus als je dat netjes gebruikt, kan je gewoon sexen hoor, tis alleen wel ietsje meer risico dan de pil, ivm scheuren enzo. Maargoed, die dingen zijn wel sterk, ik heb dat zelf nog nooit gehad in ieder geval...

----------


## Pientje

> Tjonge jonge 8 keer bekeken geen 1 die ff reageert


Doe even een beetje normaal....
Misschien weten mensen gewoon geen antwoord of denken ze net als ik: ga eens langs een dokter.

Ik vind dat je zowiezo een condoom moet gebruiken, ook al heb je een vriendje.
Of je moet testen doen om na te gaan of jullie beide iets onder de leden hebben....

----------


## piny

Je kan gewoon doorgaan met de pil. Ik heb hem 25 jaar geslikt, zelfs soms 6 maanden achter elkaar, zodat ik niet ongesteld werd. Ideaal toch? Nooit problemen gehad.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Sommige mensen krijgen er wel last van hoor, na zo een lange tijd. En voor je lichaam is het ook wel goed om af en toe een pauze in te lassen, zeker als je nog is zwanger zou willen worden, dan kan je tenminste eerder zien of alles wel netjes werkt zoals het hoort. Veel meisjes gaan al jong slikken, en weten dus helemaal niet of hun lichaam wel functioneert zoals het hoort. Op langere termijn dus. Dus af en toe een pauze, doen! (gewoon na een paar jaar...)

En lijkt me inderdaad super als je zo lang zoveel door kan slikken ook. Maar dit geldt ook lang niet voor iedereen, luister gewoon naar je lichaam. Als je vage klachten hebt (bv hoofdpijn!!) kan je is stoppen, om te kijken of het uitmaakt. Als je klachten er inderdaad mee weg zijn, kan overstappen op een andere pil vaak al goed helpen! En als je er dus last van hebt, is dat niet voor nix, dan moet je dus op zoek naar wat anders (al is het maar een ander merk met andere stoffen erin!)

----------

